# Switzerland 20-21 April



## OddsPoster (Apr 16, 2013)

Closes  1 X 2  
20 Apr 20:45 FC Zurich - Servette Geneva FC 1.67 3.60 5.05 +71  
20 Apr 20:45 FC Lausanne-Sports - FC St. Gallen 2.90 3.25 2.38 +71  
21 Apr 14:45 FC Thun - FC Basel 3.45 3.25 2.10 +72  
21 Apr 14:45 FC Luzern - Grasshoppers Zurich 2.75 3.20 2.50 +71  
21 Apr 17:00 FC Sion - BSC Young Boys Bern 2.45 3.15 2.85 +71


----------

